# Fender Fonts



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Does anyone know what the font is called that Fender uses... or a font that's close to the one they use?


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I think the Fender logo, if that's what you are referring to, likely does'nt exist as a font. If you're looking for something close, look for the word "script" in the font name.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks. I found it on another forum. It's called Brush Script MT .


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't have BrushScript loaded on my computer but I have one called SwiftScript that has a capital "F" that looks close, but the other letters are wrong. Does Brush have the e's that look like backwards 3's?


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah, it looks like the real deal. Here's a link to the font and instructions for downloading and adding it to your PC:

http://goliath.frostburg.edu/DRose0/fonts/brush.html


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I've been told that my logo font looks like the Fender font. It's called Banff, and no I did not intentionally try to resemble their logo, my family has used this font for years for different projects.

www.hammguitars.com you can see it there.

I actually just tried typing FEndEr in Banff, other than the 'F' it's not that close.


----------

